# Treasure Chest How-to



## IMU (Apr 8, 2014)

Step 1
Take your cardboard box and cut & bend it into a treasure chest look. I cut the short sides into half rounds and folded the long sides over (leave the flaps attached so all you need to glue is the edges). Hot glue the edges to attach the sides. Since the flaps have to cover a longer area, you’ll have a small gap that needed just a little fill piece to close on each end.










Then I cut the bottom out to use as a shelf to show the coins through the broken top section. If you aren’t going to have it open (like I did) then leave it attached.

Step 2
Use foam core to make the metal banding. This is up to you so use as many or as few as you’d like. Cover each side in the pattern of your choice.



















Step 3
I covered any of the seams left by the cardboard box that wasn’t real clean and smooth (not pictured). I used paper towel mache to smooth over the curved seams & the edge where the box was glued at the factory.

Step 4
Then, I used monster mud to add the wood grain texture. This is optional but I found it the easiest to add texture and interest to the box.

Step 5
Then add your latch & hinges. I made mine out of a plastic coat hanger & craft foam (green in the pictures). You could buy some but I was trying to use what I already had on hand.




















Continued ...


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2014)

Step 6
I took the bottom section I removed and began casting coins/treasure and adding it to the shelf. I already had made molds of some coins I cast last year so I tried using hot glue as the medium. It doesn’t get all the fine details but I wasn’t that concerned. I needed the coin shapes and it was fairly cheap. If you won’t have the top open or broken like I did, skip this step.










Step 7
Since I will be using mine outside where it might get wet, I used a rubber spray paint to seal it up and give a good base coat. You can use regular spray paint or craft paint and use a top coat to seal. It is up to you.



















If you have a good eye you might have noticed some pin holes. That is where I laid out the upholstery tacks for rivets.

Step 8
Drybrush on wood colors and sponge on the metal colors to finish up the final look. I used 4 different wood tones & 2 metal colors. It is up to you how much detail you go into.



















Step 9
Add rivets (upholstery tacks) of your choice.
That is all the pictures I took. Sorry, wasn’t planning on a how-to when I was making it.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Love it!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

Great work and tutorial. I like that it's a simple (ie:cheap) build and most people have the main stuff sitting around or ready to go into the recycle bin. Nicely done.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2014)

Glad it's helpful. Sorry about the small finished pictures. Not sure why they ended up that way.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Just got your message, your awesome and so is your chest lol hopefully I can get mine done soon, just need to decide on if it needs a hole now...

K now get back to work I can't wait to see your other projects


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Well done! I think it looks fantastic.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks again for the kind words.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Very nice work!

Not only does it demonstrate what can be done with items 'on hand', but I really like the 'jagged hole' that offers the view of the coins. 

It's a neat approach vs. the more traditional 'tipped lid'. I would call it 'out of the box' thinking, but that could be construed as a terrible pun, and no one wants that. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks again for the kind words and the 'punny'.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Really great job. Love that you used such basic materials to make something really nice. My favorite part is the craft foam/hanger hinges and latch. They look awesome!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks again for the kind words. It really is a simple & quick project.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Yarrr, matey! That be a fine lookin' teasure chest. Nicely done!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks CreepyCreations.


----------



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

very neat idea. I love the broken lid as well.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks hallowed.


----------



## groundskeeper (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks mighty fine! I've been wanting to make a large treasure chest and now I might make a few different sizes and one will defiantly have to have a broken lid.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks again for the kind words.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Pretty dang creative IMU!!!
Damn nice work my friend


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Very ingenious IMU! All of these cardboard box builds just blow me away. Great tutorial too~definitely will have to give this one a go.


----------

